# Server 2012 Password must meet complexity requirements



## Adamworthy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi,

Does anybody know how I can disable this?

The passwords are a pain to try and remember!










The disabled is greyed out,

Thanks!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If you're the administrator, then you can log in to the server as the administrator and change the setting in Administrative Tools. Instructions/Information. If you're not the administrator, then you need to contact your administrator.


----------



## turbofish (Dec 3, 2012)

gpedit.msc windows settings - security settings - Account settings - password policy

Change Password Must meet... to false
If that isn't how it is set up in your system, the system admin most likely has that changed as a GPO

Screen shot taken from my virtual machine


----------



## Adamworthy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys!

I managed to change it to disabled although it's still asking for a complex password when I set a new user in AD


----------



## swain90 (Feb 3, 2009)

Have you refreshed the policy/rebooted the server?


----------

